# is this a ruined soap/batch?



## trinity_gold007 (Oct 26, 2010)

2 days ago I made a batch ( 2 kg/ 4.5 lbs), very nice, with black and red swirls, it had all the chances to turn out great, but it didn't. The ingredients were perfect 65% solid oils(butters) and 35 % liquid oils, 5% discount Na OH, all good quality. Beacuse I was afraid that my FO will accelerate trace as it did with another batch(which surprisingly turned out great!), I started swirling at a VERY  light trace (almost like water). But after a day when I took it out of the mold it was very soft, oily, like a crumbly paste, I couldn't even cut it. :cry:  

What do you guys think happened? My opinion is that the batch didn't saponify, i should have stirred more in the soap. But because I am a beginner i can't tell if I should stir more to reach a light trace or when it's light trace/ medium trace .

I am using the hand blender and in just few seconds it reaches trace, that's why I was afraid it would be too thick before adding the colour(mica) and FO which would accelerate trace anyway. 

Thanks very much for any response!


----------



## trinity_gold007 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, the most important thing, how can I get it right? Can I remelt it and add smth, or melt it and stirr again, I know it's kind of silly, but I really want to save it.

Thanks!


----------



## pure&simple (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't ell you what you did wrong but I can tell you that you can do M&P. I've had 4 batches of CP soaps that never saponified; the soaps just remained soft. I just melted them (2 batches )with a little liquid (milk or water) until  all the soaps have melted and the consistency was smooth, then I poured it into my mold and the soaps came out fine. The other 2 batches I made into liquid soap-just add a lot of water.

I just botched a batch of GM soap today, the soap came out grainy and blotchy, then I did M&P and the soap is much nicer the the original CP batch. 

Good luck.


----------



## krissy (Oct 27, 2010)

it sounds like you are doing Hot Process, not M&P. M&P is not made with melted heated up CP batches.


----------



## krissy (Oct 27, 2010)

trinity_gold007 said:
			
		

> 2 days ago I made a batch ( 2 kg/ 4.5 lbs), very nice, with black and red swirls, it had all the chances to turn out great, but it didn't. The ingredients were perfect 65% solid oils(butters) and 35 % liquid oils, 5% discount Na OH, all good quality. Beacuse I was afraid that my FO will accelerate trace as it did with another batch(which surprisingly turned out great!), I started swirling at a VERY  light trace (almost like water). But after a day when I took it out of the mold it was very soft, oily, like a crumbly paste, I couldn't even cut it. :cry:
> 
> What do you guys think happened? My opinion is that the batch didn't saponify, i should have stirred more in the soap. But because I am a beginner i can't tell if I should stir more to reach a light trace or when it's light trace/ medium trace .
> 
> ...




forgot to say that if you post your recipe, you will most likely get some feed back and help with why it is doing what it is doing.


----------



## pure&simple (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Krissy

All these terms for a newbie. I thought I did a M&P. I think I have to find the dictionary for soaping terms.


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

Rebatch it.  Cut the soap up into small chunks and put into your crock-pot on high with a little water.  Stir every once in a while until the soap is melted.  Spoon into your mold.  It should be fine.

In all the years I have made soap, I have only lost one batch.  If the soap separates or is too chalky, or whatever you can re-batch it.  You may have to add a little oil if it is chalky or a little water if it is separated, but it will turn out fine.


----------

